# Planted tanks of Nature Aquarium Academy - series of movies



## Piotr K. (16 Dec 2011)

Hi guys,

I thought you guys may be interested in seeing some planted tanks which I have filmed previously. In September 2011 I visited Nature Aquarium Academy in Poland - this is a shop and an aquarium gallery in the city of Lódz. There were 7 tanks in the shop - each one is first described by Marcin, one of the owners of the gallery, and then I have filmed them using the tripod (i.e. each tank = two movies). I hope this could serve as an inspiration for other aquarists 

1. Introduction:

http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/AE03_NAAcademy01.html

2. Talk about aquarium 60x35x45:

http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/AE04_NAAcademy02.html

3. Aquarium 60x35x45 shot from tripod:

http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/FA01_Tank01.html

4. Talk about aquarium 90x45x45:

http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/AE05_NAAcademy03.html

5. Aquarium 90x45x45 shot from tripod:

http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/FA02_Tank02.html

6. Talk about aquarium 110x50x50:

http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/AE06_NAAcademy04.html

7. Aquarium 110x50x50 shot from tripod:

http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/FA03_Tank03.html

Next movies from NAAcademy coming soon!


----------



## George Farmer (16 Dec 2011)

*Re: Planted tanks of Nature Aquarium Academy - series of mov*

Excellent work on all levels!

Thanks for sharing, Piotr.


----------



## Piotr K. (16 Dec 2011)

*Re: Planted tanks of Nature Aquarium Academy - series of mov*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Excellent work on all levels!
> Thanks for sharing, Piotr.


My pleasure  In the meantime I'm working on the sound of our interview - I hope to finish it soon


----------



## Arana (16 Dec 2011)

*Re: Planted tanks of Nature Aquarium Academy - series of mov*

Once again, Thanks for sharing...Great video


----------



## GillesF (16 Dec 2011)

*Re: Planted tanks of Nature Aquarium Academy - series of mov*

I LOVE the tank with the Bolbitis!


----------



## spyder (16 Dec 2011)

*Re: Planted tanks of Nature Aquarium Academy - series of mov*

Don't have time to view now but looking forward to watching them when I have some free time. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## viktorlantos (19 Dec 2011)

*Re: Planted tanks of Nature Aquarium Academy - series of mov*

Great vids thanks for sharing it. NAAcademy Rocks!


----------



## Piotr K. (7 Jan 2012)

*Re: Planted tanks of Nature Aquarium Academy - series of mov*

Hi guys,

Finally, I was able to edit more material from NA Academy. Here's a discussion about the 60x40x30 cm tank with Hummel shrimps:


http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/AE07_NAAcademy05.html

And this is the same tank, shot from the tripod:


http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/FA05_Tank05.html

Another movies coming soon, we are coming to the end of this series!

Cheers,


----------



## mitchelllawson (7 Jan 2012)

*Re: Planted tanks of Nature Aquarium Academy - series of mov*

  Wow, they look really good, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Piotr K. (7 Jan 2012)

*Re: Planted tanks of Nature Aquarium Academy - series of mov*



			
				mitchelllawson said:
			
		

> Wow, they look really good, thanks for sharing!


As always, my pleasure!  This tank, and two more which I will post soon, are kept in a rather low-tech style. I like the idea of "almost-no-maintenance-yet-looking-good" aquariums  (still not able to achieve such effect in my tanks...  ).


----------



## Gary Nelson (7 Jan 2012)

*Re: Planted tanks of Nature Aquarium Academy - series of mov*

Great videos and interesting stuff... Thanks for them


----------



## BigTom (7 Jan 2012)

*Re: Planted tanks of Nature Aquarium Academy - series of mov*

These are very much my kind of tank. Love the 110cm.


----------



## Piotr K. (11 Jan 2012)

*Re: Planted tanks of Nature Aquarium Academy - series of mov*

Hi all,

Just another short movie from NA Academy. It's probably not the best aquarium in terms of aquatic plants, but the idea of the layout is interesting - iwagumi, but made of driftwood instead of stones.


http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/FA04_Tank04.html

Cheers,

Piotr K.


----------



## Piotr K. (18 Jan 2012)

*Re: Planted tanks of Nature Aquarium Academy - series of mov*

Hi guys,

Here are three last movies from Nature Aquarium Academy. The first movie (1) is the discussion about two aquariums 60x40x30 cm located on the shelves in the front of the shop, and another two movies (2) and (3) show the same tanks filmed from tripod. I recommend watching especially the upper aquarium (2) - it's a beautiful "almost-low tech" setup, planted only with cryptocorynes 

(1)

http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/AE08_NAAcademy06.html

(2)

http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/FA07_Tank07.html

(3)

http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/FA06_Tank06.html

And so, we have reached the end of this series! 

Cheers,


----------



## xtevo (18 Jan 2012)

*Re: Planted tanks of Nature Aquarium Academy - series of mov*

We can easily realise the effort and work, what have you done so far. Keep up good work!    Will this series continue somehow? Or are there any new targets?


----------



## Piotr K. (18 Jan 2012)

*Re: Planted tanks of Nature Aquarium Academy - series of mov*



			
				xtevo said:
			
		

> We can easily realise the effort and work, what have you done so far. Keep up good work!    Will this series continue somehow? Or are there any new targets?


The series about NA Academy is over, but there are many new targets! The nearest one is The Art of the Planted Aquarium competition in Hannover. First I need to process some movies showing aquariums from the last year, and next week I'm going to Hannover to film this year contest. So there will be more planted aquariums on my TV soon!

(and I still have a lot of material from Aquatics Live, and also from some other shows, with many planted aquariums, so if you guys will be interested, I can post this stuff on this forum, too  )

Cheers,


----------

